# How do I mend a broken heart?



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Think I have lost my soul mate and the love of my life. Have never lost anyone who meant this much to me and I need some help with how to start getting over it. So far all I have done is stay in bed crying for 48 hours, so now in addition to feeling devastated I look as if I have gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!!!!!!! I need some serious help girls!!!!!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ohhhh no 

Firstly take heart. Sometimes over isn't over for good.... a split is sometimes enough to prove to the person who initiated it that the grass isn't greener....

And if it is past that then I'd recommend any or all of the following:

Shopping therapy
Chocolate therapy
Booking a holiday
Booking some beauty treatments
Filling your social diary up as full as possible even with long outtanding family visits
When you get an unavoidably empty weekend stock up on luxury healthy food and spend it in your pajamas watching a whole series of something like Sex and the City, West Wing, 24 etc

Hope this helps :?

Lou


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been considering taking a second girlfriend for sometime now.

I will check with my current girlfriend and see if she minds me taking on a second.. Ill look after you.

:wink:


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

exactly over isnt always over. if hes the one for you and you believe you are soul mates then he will return to you. whatever you do do, make sure you dont get loads of unhealthy crap and sit on your tod at home. cos a month down the line you wilk look in the mirror and think damn, iv let myself go.... and no man is worth that. get a couple of girlies over, some wine and some funny films... (prefably single girls,) happily married girls will onlt make things worse. dont chase this guy, let him miss you and then he will realise what hes missing!! and come after you. trust me, the more you run after this guy, the more he wont want you. i know it seems childish, but play hard to get and he will come back.. if all else fails, put on some lippy, heels and go out and find another. pplenty more fish in the sea hun, but just cheer up, cos sulking is not going to do anything, be a little morre proactive.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Just pick yourself up girl and get out there!
He is not worthy of you!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Think I have lost my soul mate and the love of my life. Have never lost anyone who meant this much to me and I need some help with how to start getting over it. So far all I have done is stay in bed crying for 48 hours, so now in addition to feeling devastated I look as if I have gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!!!!!!! I need some serious help girls!!!!!!


I know what you are talking about!!!!

It's sad and painful if a relationship comes to an end and it is o.k. to cry. Tears contain a hormone that relives stress, so carry on crying. In time you start feeling better and things you are going through now will be a memory of the past, won't they?
And even though eating and drinking will not be on your mind right now, try to feed your body with the right nutrients.
And above all, love yourself and feed your soul: be kind to yourself :-*


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> I have been considering taking a second girlfriend for sometime now.
> 
> I will check with my current girlfriend and see if she minds me taking on a second.. Ill look after you.
> 
> :wink:


plus - my offer is still open - so when the tears are finished and you look good again.. gimme a PM


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering taking a second girlfriend for sometime now.
> ...


Oi! My friend always looks good 8) 
AND don't go getting any ideas..........she's not gonna play second fiddle to any woman no matter how great( :?) a guy you are!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hev said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


He he he ... ok perhaps not the most sensitive of times to play the funny man.

I have had a broken heart and its terrible. I hope you are feeling better soon. Probably not my place to comment as this is a girls area but from the male perspective id say your best flying solo for a while. to many girls are insistant on having a guy all the time and basically are in love with being in love if you get what i mean.

Take some time out away from the men enjoy being yourself with no one to tell you what they think you should do or put demands on you.

Im sure that with time you will feel differently -

Im gonna leave the powder room now - when i replied in the first instance I didnt actually realise.

Regards to all - A3DFU see you next sunday at the meet


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hev said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


he he he - she wouldnt need to be second fiddle - Im like a one man band i can play many instruments all at once !

James :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Oi! My friend always looks good


Better not take up the suggestion of Chocolate Therapy then!!


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

If your friend always looks good and your a cheeky little thing then I could take you both on and have Three Girlfriends.....

Sound like a plan ? [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> If your friend always looks good and your a cheeky little thing then I could take you both on and have Three Girlfriends.....
> 
> Sound like a plan ? [smiley=guitarist.gif]


On the bravery pills are we? and anyway..... we all know men are rubbish at multi-tasking so I suspect you are no musician when it comes to being a one man band! :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

eh.........................? Oh..................................!

Sorry I was watching PIP TV


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> eh.........................? Oh..................................!
> 
> Sorry I was watching PIP TV


Are you sure it wasn't Teletubbies?  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

have a look at the profile

multi tasking is my job... im a professional juggler !

Its about keeping all the balls in the air and convincing people with moneyh that once you start juggling you wont drop all the balls.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Soulctrla said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering taking a second girlfriend for sometime now.
> ...


No help whatsoever........................ but i laughed my head off! :lol:

Listen, i only came in here for a peep at what you girlies get up to when your all together without the boys (wish wish pray pray hope hope :wink: ) but, seein as im here reading...

I lost my Mum a few years ago and i didnt take to it very well at all. Everything went sour cos of me and i ended up in a arguement with my girl - who was the one for me and vice versa - i had pushed her away, she went cold and then i told her to do one cos of it. Its a long story and goes ooooooon and ooooooooon and ooooooooon but, do you know what tore me up the most, made me sorry? After me upsetting her and telling her where to go, she stood up brushed herself off on got on with stuff as normal - i was lost and she wasnt.

Here endeth the man sermon from a dope who knows nothin - have the girls round etc, watch vids with them, do the chocolate thing and even have pillow fights all wearing nothing but underwear but, get back to doin normal stuff and routine - it'll knock him for six and keep you focused on stuff other than him and remember, everythings gona be fine :wink:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise folks. so far I have done a bit of chocolate and retail therapy, and have made plans to hit the town on Saturday night with a group of my girlfriends (so I may be a bit worse for wear on the cruise to Aviemore on Sunday!!) Thanks also to all the guys who sent me a PM with their profile :wink: .....cheered me up no end


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

No one stopped to check whether he dropped dead or just left then :? :lol:


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Well you have a TT. It's 95% hand built by the way - I asked at Ingolstadt. We own almost handbuilt cars & what (for the most part) good companions they are....

May I suggest the German Alpine Road as a getaway trip. 
http://www.german-alpine-road.com/

Bye for now
M


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Thanks for all the advise folks. so far I have done a bit of chocolate and retail therapy, and have made plans to hit the town on Saturday night with a group of my girlfriends (so I may be a bit worse for wear on the cruise to Aviemore on Sunday!!) Thanks also to all the guys who sent me a PM with their profile :wink: .....cheered me up no end


Just be yourself and smile, we are only weak men and cannot resist a beautiful smile.  :-*


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Barry....that will be another cake coming your way for sure


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> Thanks Barry....that will be another cake coming your way for sure


You spoil the boy!!! He want's to shed some lbssssssssssssss!!!!

Oh, and yu are making my job a lot harder :evil: :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Barry....that will be another cake coming your way for sure
> ...


Barry ,, leave the cakes alone      

Get some pies down you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > missTTopless said:
> ...


David!!!! :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x

Barry had a good meal yesterday!!!! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


A Wigan kebab i hope ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 3 pies on a stick :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Lamb Henry actually. And I ate more than Barry


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Lamb Henry ,,,,,, is that a wimslow kebab ?

4 PIES ON A STICK :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You only ate more than me because I deposited mine back into the soup kitchen after a mega coughing fit..................... I would not recommend the pea soup for a couple of days :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Sorry Dave, have to stick with my Bolton 4 cakes down the neck, could not chance them falling off the stick


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Thanks Barry....that will be another cake coming your way for sure


I will have to tell the truth more often if I get a cake each time :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

o well. onwards and upwards. put a deposit down on a MKII - problem solved.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Tears contain a hormone that relives stress, so carry on crying.


 

They never taught me that one at medical school...

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Tears contain a hormone that relives stress, so carry on crying.
> ...


I thought that this was a well known fact :roll: 
You should ask for your money back!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

missTTopless said:


> Think I have lost my soul mate and the love of my life. Have never lost anyone who meant this much to me and I need some help with how to start getting over it. So far all I have done is stay in bed crying for 48 hours, so now in addition to feeling devastated I look as if I have gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson!!!!!!! I need some serious help girls!!!!!!


Never posted in the powder room before!!! How did you get on? Did you get back together? Do you feel fine again now?

Have just split up with my girlfriend and I feel like sh*t [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

http://www.annsummers.com/


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> http://www.annsummers.com/


Now, why am I laughing in hysterics at this when I shouldn't do really :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering taking a second girlfriend for sometime now.
> ...


I will walk down Wilmslow Road, when I need a hug then :lol:

So if you get a stange women walking into your office asking for a hug run

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


And if you want the list of pie shops Dave provided me in Wigan I can bring the pies over to Wilmslow for you

Sara


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Leg said:


> http://www.annsummers.com/


I was an Ann Summers rep when I was at Uni, It was scarey, did a job for the women at an old aged peoples home, I never did another party

Sara


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sara G said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.annsummers.com/
> ...


    :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sara G said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Cheese&Onion pie for me, please, Sara :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Sara G said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.annsummers.com/
> ...


Byeuch......did they buy anything, and if so what was it ? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

spearmint rino does it for me.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Soulctrla said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Soulctrla said:
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Purchase a MKII. 

Heart will be fix'd in an instant.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Purchase a MKII.
> 
> Heart will be fix'd in an instant.


And don't forget to chip it and come to as many meets as you possible can 8) :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Purchase a MKII.
> ...


Or Obi :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I must be slow today :? :roll:

Too much hard work in the gym


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Gill was looking to buy Obi but got shy because of his pulling power :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Gill was looking to buy Obi but got shy because of his pulling power :lol: :lol: :lol:


And because he doesn't have a reverse gear :roll: :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


no never bought anything did not do it long enough


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Gill was looking to buy Obi but got shy because of his pulling power :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Cheeky............ woman drivers ehhh :?


----------

